# TCOD Survivor (RESULTS IN, EIGHTH CHALLENGE UP)



## Ether's Bane (Jun 13, 2009)

I got this idea from another forum. Basically, you'll pick one of the Pokemon cities listed below as the city you represent in this game. Once that's done, you'll be in teams, and I'll give out challenges. I'll reveal as we go along.

City choices:

Lavender Town: Notoriously Unknown - *Eliminated July 4, 2009 (14th place)*
Vermilion City: RandomTyphoon
Viridian City: Dr Frank - *Eliminated June 26, 2009 (16th place)*
Celadon City: turbler - *Eliminated July 23, 2009 (12th place)*
Violet City: SethGrey - *Eliminated August 4, 2009 (10th place)*
Goldenrod City: Mewtwo - *Eliminated July 23, 2009 (11th place)*
Azalea Town: Flying Bread *Eliminated July 11, 2009 (13th place)*
Cherrygrove City: Treechu *Eliminated July 1, 2009 (15th place)*
Fallarbor Town: Jack_the_White
Petalburg City: Animorph
Fortree City: Flareth *Eliminated August 11, 2009 (9th place)
Verdanturf Town: Slartibartfast
Hearthome City: Flora and Ashes
Eterna City: Minkow
Pastoria City: Skroy Horitz
Oreburgh City: Blastoise428

Current Challenge:

Challenge 8:

http://www.dragonflycave.com/forums/showpost.php?p=326689&postcount=148

Tribal Council Rules:

http://www.dragonflycave.com/forums/showpost.php?p=310418&postcount=58

CHALLENGE LOG:

Challenge 7:

http://www.dragonflycave.com/forums/showpost.php?p=324277&postcount=131, http://www.dragonflycave.com/forums/showpost.php?p=324622&postcount=145

Immunity: Slartibartfast
Punishment: None
Eliminated: Flareth

Challenge 6:

http://www.dragonflycave.com/forums/showpost.php?p=321248&postcount=108, http://www.dragonflycave.com/forums/showpost.php?p=322020&postcount=128

Immunity: Team Hoenn
Punishment: None
Eliminated: SethGrey (Team Johto)

Challenge 5:

http://www.dragonflycave.com/forums/showpost.php?p=316704&postcount=93

Eliminated: turbler (Team Kanto), Mewtwo (Team Johto)

Challenge 4:

http://www.dragonflycave.com/forums/showpost.php?p=314377&postcount=82, http://www.dragonflycave.com/forums/showpost.php?p=316704&postcount=93

Immunity: Team Sinnoh
Punishment: Team Kanto, Team Johto
Eliminated: Flying Bread (Team Kanto)

Challenge 3:

http://www.dragonflycave.com/forums/showpost.php?p=313022&postcount=75, http://www.dragonflycave.com/forums/showpost.php?p=313022&postcount=79

Immunity: Team Hoenn
Punishment: None
Eliminated: Notoriously Unknown (Team Kanto)

Challenge 2:

http://www.dragonflycave.com/forums/showpost.php?p=311231&postcount=65, http://www.dragonflycave.com/forums/showpost.php?p=312258&postcount=74

Immunity: Team Sinnoh
Punishment: Team Kanto, Team Johto
Eliminated: Treechu (Team Johto)

Challenge 1:

http://www.dragonflycave.com/forums/showpost.php?p=308085&postcount=25, http://www.dragonflycave.com/forums/showpost.php?p=310418&postcount=58

Immunity: Team Sinnoh
Punishment: Team Hoenn
Eliminated: Dr Frank (Team Kanto)

Also, I highly recommend subscribing to this thread if you're in.*


----------



## Flareth (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (0/16 SPOTS FILLED)*

Team Hoenn, Fortree, please.

Seems interesting.


----------



## Treechu (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (0/16 SPOTS FILLED)*

Team Johto, Cherrygrove

My town seems like a marketable perfume. .w.


----------



## Dr Frank (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (3/16 SPOTS FILLED)*

I'm in.

Team Kanto, Viridian City


----------



## Flying Bread (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (3/16 SPOTS FILLED)*

Team Jhoto, Azalea Town.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (3/16 SPOTS FILLED)*

Looks interesting... I'm in.

Team Sinnoh, Pastoria City


----------



## SethGrey (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (6/16 SPOTS FILLED)*

Violet City city my good man!


----------



## Flora (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (6/16 SPOTS FILLED)*

Team Sinnoh, Hearthome City, please.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (8/16 SPOTS FILLED)*

WE'RE GOING TO VER-MI-LION CI-TY-*shot*

Vermilion City, pleasey.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (8/16 SPOTS FILLED)*

Sinnoh, Oreburgh.


----------



## Minkow (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (8/16 SPOTS FILLED)*

Sinnoh, Eterna, please.


----------



## turbler (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (8/16 SPOTS FILLED)*

Kanto, Celadon. Please and thank you.


----------



## Bombsii (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (8/16 SPOTS FILLED)*

Vermillion City please?


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (8/16 SPOTS FILLED)*

Hoenn, Verdanturf Town


----------



## Jack_the_White (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (8/16 SPOTS FILLED)*

Team Hoenn, Fallarbor Town plz, Also can you start this next week cuz im volunteering somewhere until this friday.


----------



## Jack_the_White (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (12/16 SPOTS FILLED)*

Team Hoenn, Fallarbor Town plz, Also can you start this next week cuz im volunteering somewhere until this friday.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (12/16 SPOTS FILLED)*

I'm in though I don't know what to expect. X3
Team Kanto, Lavander Town


----------



## Mewtwo (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (14/16 SPOTS FILLED)*

Team Johto, Goldenrod


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (15/16 SPOTS FILLED)*

Only 1 spot left! Hurry!


----------



## Dr Frank (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor, la ammunition*

Hey Alabaster! Could you please send a message after the game's going to start. I don't want to be unaware when that happens, okay?


----------



## Minkow (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (15/16 SPOTS FILLED)*

Mee too.


----------



## Lupine Volt (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (15/16 SPOTS FILLED)*

Petalburg Hoenn, if you'd please.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (FIRST CHALLENGE UP)*

Okay! The first challenge is:

*Sprite for the Right!*

You will each splice any two Pokemon of different types, and recolor them in any Pokemon's colors, but that Pokemon must be *PURPLE*. Then, you'll PM them to Butterfree, who is judging. I'll later ask her to PM me with the results, which I'll post in this thread. Anyone who's not sent in a sprite gets an automatic 0/10. The winning team wins immunity.

Also, the deadline is *7:30 PM HKT on Tuesday, June 23, 2009*. (That's 11:30 AM GMT, 7:30 AM EST, and 4:30 AM PST.)


----------



## Dr Frank (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (FIRST CHALLENGE UP)*

Er, right. Spriting. Just one question. Will that be next Tuesday, the 23rd?
Please put up the date too.


----------



## Flareth (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (FIRST CHALLENGE UP)*

Oh...spriting. Is it okay if I don't participate in this challenge?


----------



## Skroy (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (FIRST CHALLENGE UP)*



Alabaster said:


> You will each splice any two Pokemon of different types, and recolor them in any Pokemon's colors, but that Pokemon must be *PURPLE*.


Wait, when we recolor our splice, we use a Pokémon who is already purple, like Sableye? If so, do we have to recolor our splice entirely purple or can we leave some areas not colored purple?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (FIRST CHALLENGE UP)*

(removed sprite)


----------



## Dr Frank (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (FIRST CHALLENGE UP)*

Er, I think you were supposed to send that to Butterfree.

Also. *Team Kanto rulez!* Please forget my momentary disruption and continue.


----------



## Minkow (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (FIRST CHALLENGE UP)*

but but but i don't know how to sprite.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (FIRST CHALLENGE UP)*



Flareth said:


> Oh...spriting. Is it okay if I don't participate in this challenge?


Yeah, but you'll score a 0/10 for your team by default.



Skroy Horitz said:


> Wait, when we recolor our splice,* we use a Pokémon who is already purple*, like Sableye? If so, do we have to recolor our splice entirely purple or can we leave some areas not colored purple?


There's your answer.


----------



## Lupine Volt (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (FIRST CHALLENGE UP)*

Err...Right, I've never actually sprited before, so I'll do my best...although it would have helped if you had given us some sort of criteria in the first post with recommended skills.


----------



## Dr Frank (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (FIRST CHALLENGE UP)*



Alabaster said:


> Skroy Horitz said:
> 
> 
> > Wait, when we recolor our splice, we use a Pokémon who is already purple, like Sableye? If so, do we have to recolor our splice entirely purple or can we leave some areas not colored purple?
> ...


Does that mean we can splice _any_ two Pokémon, and use the colour scheme of another Pokémon which is purple, _or_ splice two Pokemon, at least of one which is purple, and use the colour scheme of that same Pokémon?

I'm sorry, I'm still not getting it.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (FIRST CHALLENGE UP)*

^ Either of what you said is fine.


----------



## Minkow (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (FIRST CHALLENGE UP)*



Minkow said:


> but but but i don't know how to sprite.


----------



## Mewtwo (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (FIRST CHALLENGE UP)*

Just now realised this started... :sweatdrop:

I'm on it. Johto FTW!


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (FIRST CHALLENGE UP)*

I...
I can't sprite to save my life. ;^;
What do I do?


----------



## Treechu (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (FIRST CHALLENGE UP)*

HELL YEAHZ

THIS IS MY FORTE.

Caps cruise control for cool, k?


----------



## Mewtwo (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (FIRST CHALLENGE UP)*

I'm done, and it's sent to Butterfree.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (FIRST CHALLENGE UP)*

Sent to Butterfree as well.
I do have a question, though:

If one person on the team can't enter,does the whole team get a zero, or just that person gets a zero for the team? o.o;


----------



## Treechu (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (FIRST CHALLENGE UP)*

Sent mine to Butterfree last night.


----------



## Flora (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (FIRST CHALLENGE UP)*

Finished and sent as well.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (FIRST CHALLENGE UP)*

Done and sent.


----------



## SethGrey (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (FIRST CHALLENGE UP)*

Can it have 3 Pokemon spliced together?


----------



## Mewtwo (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (FIRST CHALLENGE UP)*

You're laaaate...


----------



## Dr Frank (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (FIRST CHALLENGE UP)*

I hope the results come out tomarra.


----------



## turbler (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (FIRST CHALLENGE UP)*

Done and Sent. sorry it took so long... my Grad is tonight, and pokemon trading card game nationals was saturday, and in between was gettin ready for grad. so I've been zetta slow doing everything else (cookie to anyone who gets the reference)
EDIT: Skroy Horitz wins himself not one, but TWO cookies :P


----------



## Skroy (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (FIRST CHALLENGE UP)*



turbler said:


> Done and Sent. sorry it took so long... my Grad is tonight, and pokemon trading card game nationals was saturday, and in between was gettin ready for grad. so I've been zetta slow doing everything else (cookie to anyone who gets the reference)


Slabs Of Ham, Celery And Horseradish, Tons Of Asparagus. What the factor? You're out of your vector for referencing TWEWY. But hey, who gives a digit? ^w^

Let's hope we get some results tomorrow. I can't wait for it.

EDIT: YAY! COOKIES!


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (FIRST CHALLENGE UP)*

AGHAGHAGH WHERE ARE YOU BUTTERFREE T_T

But seriously, she hasn't PM'd me yet.


----------



## Scyther (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (FIRST CHALLENGE UP)*

Don't worry; she's judging now.


----------



## Jack_the_White (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (FIRST CHALLENGE UP)*

im sorry team hoenn, ive been working so i forgot about this, if we manage to get throught this i promise i will work over time next round, if we dont then... im sorry, and have dishonored all of hoenn...


----------



## Butterfree (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (FIRST CHALLENGE UP)*

I'm sorry for the delay; my power went out just as I was judging the last sprite and I lost the whole thing, forcing me to then retype it all.

VICIOUSNESS ALERT! Yes, I am mean. :( Sorry.

How my grading works: /5 for general spriting skill (i.e. how well you grasp the basic rules of spriting and how well you scratch, shade, outline and so on), /3 for originality and composition (i.e. the Pokémon you use and which parts you put where), and /2 for coloring (i.e. how well the colors were picked, whether they're eye-hurting, how well they suit the Pokémon and generally how good the final outcome looks).


*Slartibartfast*





This doesn't have a lot of technical problems, but unfortunately that is mostly because there is so very little to it in general - it is not very interesting, not very ambitious, and not even very purple. I can forgive the lack of purple, since the rules technically only seem to require you to recolor in the colors of a Pokémon that is purple (which one could consider Mewtwo to be) rather than specifically recoloring it purple, but still, in this challenge, it stands out very oddly to see something that's just Mewtwo's gray.

In general Mew/Mewtwo splices are overdone, and when people do them, this is generally how, barring that the slightly more ambitious spriters tend not to be satisfied with just a headswap and therefore try to scratch in something resembling Mewtwo's tail. It's boring, and while the head is decently spliced on, that doesn't say much about your abilities as a spriter.

You also neglected to consider that Mew and Mewtwo have slightly different shading styles, and thus Mew's body looks overall "softer" than Mewtwo's head in this splice, but it's not _glaringly_ noticeable, I suppose.

General spriting skill: *2/5*. While there is little in the way of mistakes, per se, it is simply not ambitious enough to show a lot of skill. This is a contest, guys! You're supposed to be showing off the best you can do!
Originality and composition: *0/3*. This is about the most straightforward thing one could think of for this contest: take a very well-known purple Pokémon, slap its head onto its counterpart, and then recolor it.
Coloring: *1/2*. While the color isn't bad in itself, in addition to not actually being purple, it's all just one color - rather dull.
Total: *3/10*


*Flora and Ashes*





This is quite cute and not too badly put together, if rather small and simple. I think the colors are the worst thing about it, really; that purple and blue really don't look good together, at least not on this, and as I look at it one of the first thoughts to strike me is how much better it would look in Meowth's colors. The lack of Meowth's colors also gives it a second problem, which is that it, well, needs more Meowth. It's not a very balanced splice this way; it would have been nice to add the whiskers or something.

Your technical problems are firstly that the charm is off-center, and secondly that you recolored the light brown "transition color" between the cream and brown on Meowth's tail to a light blue which in the new color scheme actually contrasts _more_ with the purple than the darker blue - instead of the softening gradient effect the lighter color had on the original Meowth sprite, it ends up looking kind of like it has a light blue rubber band around its tail. I also have an issue with where the pink inside the left ear (our right) is attached to the head - there is this sharp corner of light lavender pixels that could really be blended better with the ear by putting a darker pixel or two there.

General spriting skill: *3/5*. Again, there aren't a lot of serious mistakes, but that is largely because it's not a particularly ambitious sprite - it's a purple Pichu with a couple of Meowth parts pasted onto it. If you had gone with something that showed off more skill, I could probably have given you a 4.
Originality and composition: *2/3*. Though it's not the most original idea in the world, it's not by any means unoriginal either. The main problem is just the need for more Meowth in it to balance the splice, plus that I at least personally think the charm looks too big for Pichu's head and that it would have been better if you'd scratched a new one.
Coloring: *1/2*. It's not that it's _bad_ per se, but the colors don't look very good together like this and when my first thought about a splice entered in a purple challenge is that it would look so much better if it weren't purple, there is a problem.
Total: *6/10*


*Blastoise428*





You pretty much have the opposite problem from the previous two - while it's an amusing idea and reasonably ambitious (splicing two Pokémon with drastically different body proportions), the execution really butchers it.

What happened to the shading on Chansey's outlines, first of all? Making the outlines all black is a big no-no. The beak looks kind of flat and not really attached to the face; it worked on Noctowl because the rest of it was brown, but when you've got one little brown/cream object in the middle of purple, you can't really get away with a complete lack of shading on both the object itself and its outlines. The patterns on the egg pouch are off-center and clearly copy-pastes of the same dark spot from Noctowl. The feet are also obviously both the same foot pasted on twice, and what's worse, the right one, which should be behind the left, actually appears in front of it because you pasted it on afterwards. There is a random dark pixel in the outline of the "eyebrows" (you might have wanted to make them more eyebrowish, by the way; they're a bit too high up here for them to look like eyebrows, and it is much funnier if they are taken as eyebrows) that worked on the original Noctowl sprite because that was where the line intersected with the outline of the head but absolutely does not work here.

And sadly, the colors are frankly terrible; the purple is eye-hurtingly bright, purple and brown are just about the last two colors you should mix, and the random Chansey red on the head flaps sticks out like a sore thumb. You have the same problem there as Flora and Ashes, by the way: the medium pink there, the transition color into the light pink on Chansey's body, contrasts _more_ harshly with the purple of the body than the red does.

General spriting skill: *0/5*. There are just so many elementary mistakes, like the copy-paste feet and the all-black outlines, and so little (well, basically nothing) I could point to as being done _right_. :/
Originality and composition: *3/3*. The concept is pretty original and potentially hilarious and both Pokémon are easily recognizable in it.
Coloring: *0/2*. The purple is too bright and goes horribly with Noctowl's brown. And what's with those little teal pixels in the eyes and feet?
Total: *3/10*


*RandomTyphoon*





This is both hilarious and disturbing, but I didn't realize what the other Pokémon in the splice was until I noticed Clefable's wings. Why didn't you keep the ears or curl? Right now it looks like some sort of an eldritch abomination born when a Combusken is trying to hatch from an egg and fails, and the only Pokémon the egg shape will evoke is Chansey. Then there is the mouth, which looks extremely odd; it's like a gradient and I can't even really tell if it's supposed to be open or closed.

That said, those are not the only problems. On the technical side, we have the outline on the top left (our left) of the head: there is a very conspicuous bump on it where you removed the ear, and it's mostly black and dark even though it should be the most highlighted part of the sprite. Combusken's feather crest is at the wrong angle compared to the body, which makes it look awkward, and there is an ugly cluster of black pixels near the bottom of the crest where it happens to come next to the outline. Another ugly cluster of black is near where the left arm (our right) connects to the body, between the arm and the wings.

On the stomach you tried to scratch an area where the purple lower body can be seen behind the lighter feathers of the upper body; this scratched area is all highlighted, which looks kind of odd because it should be shadowed by those feathers.

General spriting skill: *2/5*. It's ambitious, I'll give you that, but you couldn't really handle it well enough; those clusters of black are just really ugly, the feather crest looks wrong, and there is that terrible bumpy scratch outline.
Originality and composition: *2/3*. It's original and amusing, but needs more Clefable to be a balanced splice.
Coloring: *1/2*. The colors are not precisely ugly, but it just looks really monochromatic - light purple and darker purple, with absolutely no other colors to break it up.
Total: *5/10*



*Mewtwo*





This is one of those sprites that doesn't look too bad when you just glance at it, but when you give it a good look and zoom in, it's riddled with problems. First of all, you forgot to recolor some bits of outline - there is still brown in the near wing and left (our right) hind leg's talons, and red in the talons on the right front leg (our left), in addition to some random gray pixels in that leg and the outlines of some facial features being bluish-gray. These are _really_ elementary mistakes.

The wings have their own glaring problem, which is that they're lighter than the body - I'm guessing you recolored the Pidgeotto first and then pasted the wing on. The bad thing about doing that is that you can then find out that the coloring in parts that are supposed to be connected to one another doesn't match. It's fine for the inside of the wings to be lighter, but the 'arm' portion should be the same color as the body it is connected to, and the fact it isn't makes the wing look all the more pasted on. To make matters worse, the feathers closest to the body have a couple of random highlighted pixels, leftovers from Pidgeotto, which make no sense here as that part of the wing should be shadowed by the body. Those pixels, as it happens, really stand out even without zooming in. The least you could do is fix faults that are conspicuous even when viewing the sprite at normal size.

Then there are the legs, which, I'm sorry to say, are just not well done. Your attempts to narrow them so that the talons fit on seem really half-hearted, especially on the raised front leg, which looks like it's made of rubber and has no outline on the underside of it. In general you hardly even seem to attempt to blend the talons properly with the legs - see especially the right hind leg (our left), where there is a black outline between them. The other hind leg has a random patch of light purple, which was originally the light blue on Luxray's leg, but on this sprite it looks like demented highlighting gone horribly wrong thanks to the way the talons randomly add a shadow above them. Finally, the talons bear very strong signs of having been taken off different Pokémon originally thanks to conspicuous style differences such as the number of shades they use and whether their outline is all black or partly gray.

All in all this sprite really needs editing to look properly like one whole.

General spriting skill: *1/5*. The novice mistakes like failing to recolor all the outlines and add outlines when narrowing the legs are really dragging you down here. It has some ambition to it, but fails to deliver.
Originality and composition: *2/3*. Gryphons are not the epitome of original in themselves, but they have the advantage that there are so many ways to make them that no two are the same. It's reasonably well composed, too; it's just the execution that butchers it.
Coloring: *1/2*. It's not eye-hurting or anything, but the body looks a bit monochromatic despite the head having more colors to it, and the yellow of the ears doesn't go so well with that purple.
Total: *4/10*


*Treechu*





I giggled when I saw this. It's a hilarious, surprisingly well-executed, ambitious splice; good job.

It is not without its problems, however. Most noticeable to me is that the outline on the top left of the head is rather odd; it is in the most highlighted part of the sprite but nonetheless there are some random dark pixels in the middle of the highlighted outline. The shading near the top of the head does not quite imply the right shape, and the nose shadow right now makes it look like a huge dent - it would have to be a bit further to the right to work as the shadow of the bridge of the nose. Finally, the mouth is large enough here to make it really warrant a bit of shading. (Also, the eyes are very asymmetrical, but I'll forgive you that since it makes it funnier.)

That said, most of the shading is pretty good and most of the scratch editing looks great, so kudos on that.

General spriting skill: *4/5*. While it has those problems, those are more advanced mistakes than those many other entrants are making, and overall the sprite has a great deal of scratch editing and so on which is mostly pulled off well.
Originality and composition: *3/3*. It is one of the more hilarious sprites ever created, mixes two extremely unlikely Pokémon and does it well.
Coloring: *2/2*. It's a nice purple, it works, and the general simplicity of it coupled with the red mouth stops it from seeming too monochromatic, avoiding one of the recurring problems with a lot of the entries here.
Total: *9/10*


*Skroy Horitz*





I actually took quite a liking to this when I saw it. I especially like how you blended the legs. It's a surprisingly successful splice of two Pokémon of wildly different sizes, and you deserve credit for that.

Giving it a better look and zooming in, however, reveals some strange problems. First of all, there are the monocolor outlines of the yellow Absol parts. I'm still wondering what possessed you to do that. The shading on the legs is rather odd and makes them look kind of striped, since the outlines of the shadows don't entirely follow the contours of the legs. Then there is the dark gray - both on the stomach near the neck fur and as the mask on its face - which is no longer sufficiently dark to distinguish itself from the purple and thus looks quite odd. The neck fur itself could use more shading under the head. The furred aura-sensor things look rather wildly different in style from one another and the right one (our left) has no shading whatsoever, while the left one does not look properly attached to the head. Finally, you have one bit of gray outline on the right leg (our left).

General spriting skill: *2/5*. While it does have the aforementioned problems, it's reasonably ambitious in splicing a big Pokémon with a small one and succeeds fairly well at it, creating a creature that looks pretty cool in its own right. There's decently done scratching and good blending. However, as I said, there are those problems and they do drag you down quite a bit. I'd want to give you more, but I really can't give you a three when you've got monocolored outlines.
Originality and composition: *3/3*. Riolu and Absol are interesting picks and you put it together pretty well.
Coloring: *2/2*. I'm not a fan of Skuntank's colors in themselves, but you got them to look reasonably good on it.
Total: *7/10*


*Dr Frank*





What is most painful about this is that Giratina and Drapion actually could look good spliced together: Giratina's golden parts are actually reasonably similar to Drapion's segments. I tried coloring Giratina's golden parts with Drapion's darker purple; it looked pretty cool. I also tried coloring Giratina's red parts with Drapion's blue, and that looked pretty good too. The reason this does not look good is that you didn't really care and thus just threw together a basic headswap.

Your big mistake here as you're trying to make something simple and easy for the challenge is using a legendary Pokémon. Legendaries tend to be shaded with more shades than ordinary Pokémon. It is also unfortunate that the other Pokémon you picked was Drapion, which has some of the darkest, most solid and clear-cut outlines of all Pokémon sprites. When you try to transfer Drapion's colors onto Giratina, Giratina has multiple shades in its outline, and since it has black only on the very darkest parts of it, you waste Drapion's other dark outline shade on the still-dark-but-slightly-less-so parts of Giratina's outline. The rest of its outline gets made up of much lighter colors which make it look strangely faded and very, very unlike Drapion's head - it might as well be recolored to some other Pokémon's colors, for all the stylistic consistency it achieves.

To boot, some of the outlines from the golden parts are missing, and the red and gold look pretty awful on it. You made an attempt to add a blue splotch to the tail, but there is no editing around it to make it look like a real feature of Giratina's body, making the end result look like you just sneezed and put that there by accident. You would have been much better off taking Giratina's tail off and adding Drapion's instead.

General spriting skill: *1/5*. It's a headswap with one part of the body recolored; what skill is there to it? There are no glaring _mistakes_ besides the wildly different styles of Drapion and the recolored Giratina body, but that's more because you didn't do much of anything you could have screwed up with.
Originality and composition: *0/3*. It's a headswap; you could never get much for this. There does not appear to be much thought to it.
Coloring: *0/2*. The recoloring is not done properly to make the style look good, and you really should have recolored the rest of Giratina instead of leaving the yellow and red parts.
Total: *1/10*


*SethGrey*





My first thought when I saw this was "What's with the antennae?" Either you decide it shouldn't have them, in which case you need to erase where they sprout from the head too, or you decide it should have them, in which case you can't cut them off where they extend past the head.

But even though that's my first thought, that's sadly not the largest problem with this. Nothing about it is done well, to be honest; it's too much Butterfree and too little Beedrill/Ekans, the color is kind of eye-hurting, the Beedrill arms are copy-flipped and don't look like they're attached at the same place in addition to having a dark gray instead of black that makes them look really odd, the Ekans tail has seriously odd shading (partly thanks to being rotated and not reshaded), and the outlines have random gray and even brown pixels all over them.

General spriting skill: *0/5*. You make practically every mistake in the book aside from saving it as a JPEG, and there are no real redeeming features that are done well. :/
Originality and composition: *0/3*. Beedrill/Butterfree is pretty much a splicing cliché, and the Ekans tail, rather than making it fresh, just appears out of nowhere. There needs to be more Beedrill than just the arms in a proper Beedrill splice, and if the Ekans was meant to be part of the sprite as well, that needs to be in there more, too.
Coloring: *0/2*. It's kind of eye-hurting and then there are those gray/brown outlines and the gray Beedrill arms and so on.
Total: *0/10*


*turbler*





Automatic first thing I notice about this: it's saved as a JPEG. You just do not do that with sprites. I've judged sprite contests before where saving as a JPEG was an auto-zero, but I don't need to be able to auto-zero this since it is unfortunately quite bad without it.

First of all, it is obvious that you copied the sprite off the Internet, it had a black background, and you erased it with a Photoshop tool that had anti-aliasing on (another absolute no-no in any dealings with sprites). Or at least that's the only explanation I can think of for the randomly faded outlines. Then there's the part where the absolute only thing remotely Aipom about it is the hand pasted onto the tail, while the tail has been poorly recolored without recoloring the outlines. Well, okay, and the color being a slightly different purple with the inside of the ears yellow. Then I'm still puzzling over how you managed to add that lighter outline between the base and shadow colors. What is not wrong with it? This is not how you make a splice.

General spriting skill: *0/5*. You break just about every elementary spriting rule there is. Save copy-flipping, because there is only one part actually spliced onto it.
Originality and composition: *0/3*. While it's not "unoriginal", it's just a Grumpig with an Aipom hand added onto its tail and poorly recolored into Aipom's colors.
Coloring: *0/2*. It wouldn't be a bad purple if it weren't for the poor recoloring job and those faded outlines that make it look like some sort of a ghost.
Total: *0/10*

This means...

- *Team Kanto* has Notoriously Unknown (0 for not sending an entry), RandomTyphoon (5), Dr Frank (1) and turbler (0) for a total of *6* points
- *Team Johto* has SethGrey (0), Mewtwo (4), Flying Bread (0 for not sending an entry) and Treechu (9) for a total of *13* points
- *Team Hoenn* has Jack_the_White (0 for not sending an entry), Animorph (0 for not sending an entry), Flareth (0 for not sending an entry) and Slartibartfast (3) for a total of *3* points
- and *Team Sinnoh* has Flora and Ashes (6), Minkow (0 for not sending an entry), Skroy Horitz (7) and Blastoise428 (3) for a total of *16* points, winning this challenge and thus gaining immunity.

Alabaster had unfortunately left before I finished, so he will have to continue the game when he is back.


----------



## Mewtwo (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (FIRST CHALLENGE UP)*



Butterfree said:


> *Mewtwo*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4/10. Ah well. I tried! Thanks for the C&CC (even if it was a for a contest, but.) Butterfree!


----------



## Skroy (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (FIRST CHALLENGE UP)*



Butterfree said:


> *Skroy Horitz*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, for my first official splice, a 7/10 is pretty good— even if it was sort of rushed (note to self: analyze sprite more thoroughly next time).


----------



## Dr Frank (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (FIRST CHALLENGE UP)*

Considering I don't splice at all, I consider *1/10* nothing short of a miracle.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (FIRST CHALLENGE UP)*

I just grabbed one of my earlier sprites because I was lazy and my team wasn't posting. I'm surprised I scored that high.


----------



## turbler (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (FIRST CHALLENGE UP)*

I'm sorry guyss... Spriting isn't my forte. especially on busy portions of the week. I will do my best to make it up to team Kanto on the next challenge. It'll be summer (or close) by then so I'll have all the time in the world. Sorry about this challenge :(


----------



## Dr Frank (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (FIRST CHALLENGE UP)*

Same here.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (FIRST CHALLENGE UP)*



Butterfree said:


> I'm sorry for the delay; my power went out just as I was judging the last sprite and I lost the whole thing, forcing me to then retype it all.
> 
> VICIOUSNESS ALERT! Yes, I am mean. :( Sorry.
> 
> ...


To confirm:

TEAM SINNOH WINS IMMUNITY!

That means* F&A, Minkow, Skroy, and Blastoise *cannot be voted off. And how do you vote, you ask? Well, just PM me your vote. You may not vote off anyone with immunity. Oh, and many, many thanks to Butterfree for judging. Butterfree. Did. Something. For. Li'l. Ol' Me. Whoa. My. Fucking. God.

I didn't reveal this before to keep you in the dark at first, but I will reveal it now.

As a punishment for coming in last, *Team Hoenn* will not be allowed to vote at Tribal Council. (Tribal Council is the voting period.)

Tribal Council ends on *Friday, June 26 at 7:30 PM HKT*. (That's 11:30 AM GMT, 7:30 AM EST, and 4:30 AM PST.)


----------



## Dr Frank (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (TRIBAL COUNCIL: VOTING OPEN)*

Er, what are we voting for? Wait... we wouldn't happen to to be voting to eliminate someone off, would we. 0_0!


----------



## Skroy (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (TRIBAL COUNCIL: VOTING OPEN)*



Dr Frank said:


> Er, what are we voting for? Wait... we wouldn't happen to to be voting to eliminate someone off, would we. 0_0!


Have you ever watched Survivor, Dr.? Or any of those reality TV shows where contestants are voted off? 'Cause it's gonna be like that, and then you could be like, "You're gonna regret this!" or something like that before walking down the {insert pathway} of shame.
(Actually, I don't watch any of those reality shows. The only show I watch that closely resembles said type of show is Total Drama Island/Action; it's a animated reality show!)


----------



## Mewtwo (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (TRIBAL COUNCIL: VOTING OPEN)*

YES TDI/TDA is awesome!


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (TRIBAL COUNCIL: VOTING OPEN)*

Eh...
Not all of these challenges will be spriting.. will they?
Again, I can't sprite. They look... they look awful.


----------



## Flying Bread (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (TRIBAL COUNCIL: VOTING OPEN)*

Sorry for not sending in an entry; I totally forgot about this.


----------



## Jack_the_White (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (TRIBAL COUNCIL: VOTING OPEN)*

wat exactly is tribal voting?  O wel, dont matter since im not doing it, can the next round be making something like a pokemon amv, dats something i could do.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (TRIBAL COUNCIL: VOTING OPEN)*

4 votes were cast, and, with 2 votes, *Dr Frank* has been eliminated.

Challenge 2:

*Know Your Real-Life Pokemon World*

The Pokemon regions are based on parts of Japan. So, we can assume that the whole Pokemon world is based on all of Japan. Here are 10 questions relating to Japan. PM your answers to me by *Monday, June 29, 7:00 PM HKT*. (That's 11:00 AM GMT, 7:00 AM EST, and 4:00 AM PST.)

The questions are:

1. What is Japan's fifth-largest city?
2. In what year did Akihito become emperor?
3. True or false? Honshu is the world's thirteenth-largest island.
4. Name the island north of Hokkaido whose southern area is the basis for the Battle Zone's shape.
5. Name three of Japan's five major newspapers.
6. In what year was my country invaded by Japan?
7. Toshi is a member of which Japanese metal band?
8. What is the word 'crimson' in Japanese?
9. What region of Japan is Hoenn based on?
10. In what city is the Nintendo Headquarters?

Each team may only submit one set of answers, so you may have to discuss among yourselves. The first team to submit an all-correct entry, or the team with the entry with the most correct answers by the deadline wins immunity.


----------



## Dr Frank (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (RESULTS IN, SECOND CHALLENGE UP)*

I'm off the PC for _two_ days, and this is what happens. It always has to be me, doesn't it?



Alabaster said:


> 4 votes were cast, and, with 2 votes, *Dr Frank* has been eliminated.


Well, at least he didn't put the dot in. :)



> Console me not, for I have served my purpose.


Out of 12 people, only 4 voted. Hmm, that's intersting...


----------



## Jack_the_White (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (RESULTS IN, SECOND CHALLENGE UP)*

Team Hoenn Qs are in, we probably fucked everything up but at least im positive we wont come in last again


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (RESULTS IN, SECOND CHALLENGE UP)*

HELLO THERE! One-and-a-half days left and only one entry form in. Come on, guys! Send them in!


----------



## Skroy (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (RESULTS IN, SECOND CHALLENGE UP)*

I got the answers... I think... but I can't contact any of my teammates! Guys, if you have any knowledge of Japan, I need to know if my answers are fine or else I'll send them in.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (RESULTS IN, SECOND CHALLENGE UP)*

You don't _have_ to discuss the answers with your teammates, you know.


----------



## SethGrey (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (RESULTS IN, SECOND CHALLENGE UP)*

wow you don't come on for a few days you miss alot....

Isn't 3 days a little too little time for the team to contact everyone find the answer and stuff? but heck it may just be me.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (RESULTS IN, SECOND CHALLENGE UP)*

Team Sinnoh's answers have been sent. 

(To Sinnoh team) Since you guys were offline for the most part, I had no choice but to send them in. Let's hope we did well.


----------



## turbler (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (TRIBAL COUNCIL: VOTING OPEN)*



Alabaster said:


> *Monday, June 29, 7:00 PM HKT*. (That's 11:00 AM GMT, 7:00 AM EST, and 4:00 AM PST.)


 ok so that's 7 am june 29 est? or 7am june 28 est? or 7am june 30 est?


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (RESULTS IN, SECOND CHALLENGE UP)*

With a score of 9/10:

TEAM SINNOH RETAINS IMMUNITY!

The answers were:

1. Sapporo
2. 1989
3. Fales
4. Sakhalin
5. Any three of Asahi, Mainichi, Yomiuri, Sankei, and Nikkei
6. 1941
7. X Japan
8. Kurenai or 紅 (which is also, incidentally, Draenei for redeemed)
9. Kyushu
10. Kyoto

*Teams Kanto* and *Johto* tied for last, and will receive this punishment:

Each member of the team will have one vote against them added. They may vote, though.

Tribal council ends on *Wednesday, July 1 at 7:30 PM HKT*. (That's 11:30 AM GMT, 7:30 AM EST, and 4:30 AM PST.)

@turbler: I will only mention the date and time together when it's a different day. If it's the same day as HKT, I'll only mention the time.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (CHALLENGE RESULTS IN, TRIBAL COUNCIL IN PROGRESS)*

5 votes were cast, and with 3 votes, *Treechu* has been eliminated.

Challenge 3:

*YouTube Scavenger Hunt*

You need to scour YouTube and bring me these 10 videos:

A video with a length of 3:47
A Rickroll
A "meme" video that isn't a Rickroll
A video of a game played on a Nintendo Wii
A video with nothing but music and lyrics
A French video
A video of a rhythm video game
A live concert video
A video with the word "dark" in the title
A video with between 50 and 100 comments

The team that can bring me (via PM) the most of these by *Tuesday, July 7, 2009* at 7:30 PM HKT (see above for relative times) wins immunity. There is no punishment for this challenge.

Oh, and to Notoriously Unknown, Flying Bread, and Minkow, you have not participated in two consecutive challenges. If you do not participate in this challenge, you will receive three votes against you at the next tribal council.


----------



## Minkow (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (RESULTS IN, THIRD CHALLENGE UP, ATTN: NOTORIOUS, FLYING BREAD, MINKOW)*

Hey, hey, hey Team Sinnoh, to make up for evrything I'll do this. Except for the meme video search.


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (RESULTS IN, THIRD CHALLENGE UP, ATTN: NOTORIOUS, FLYING BREAD, MINKOW)*

Its a good thing I can veiw Youtubes now.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (RESULTS IN, THIRD CHALLENGE UP, ATTN: NOTORIOUS, FLYING BREAD, MINKOW)*

I'll do this for Team Kanto. However, sound will be difficult, curse speakers that went booosh.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (RESULTS IN, THIRD CHALLENGE UP, ATTN: NOTORIOUS, FLYING BREAD, MINKOW)*

Slartibartfast found all 10 videos first.

TEAM HOENN WINS IMMUNITY!

Tribal council is from now until *Saturday, July 4 at 6:00 PM HKT*. (That's 10:00 AM GMT, 6:00 AM EST, and 3:00 AM PST.)

Notoriously Unknown and Flying Bread, for not participating in this challenge, you have each received three votes against you.


----------



## Jack_the_White (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (CHALLENGE RESULTS IN, TRIBAL COUNCIL IN PROGRESS)*

Long Live Hoenn!!!  Also Team Hoenn, i won't be on until this tuesday night (GMT -4) so i hope things go well...sorry i cant do more!


----------



## SethGrey (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (CHALLENGE RESULTS IN, TRIBAL COUNCIL IN PROGRESS)*

Crap! I keep Missing these by a day or two....well my votes in


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (CHALLENGE RESULTS IN, TRIBAL COUNCIL IN PROGRESS)*

5 votes were cast, and with 5 votes, including 3 from penalty votes, *Notoriously Unknown* has been eliminated.

Challenge 4 is:

*RP (Rating Pending)*

You must complete the following RP passage (in private) and then PM your completed passage to Kusarigamaitachi. It can be as short or as long as you like. He will then score your passage, and then post in this thread with the critiques. The team with the highest score wins immunity.

The deadline is *Friday, July 10 at 7:00 PM HKT*. (That's 11:00 AM GMT, 7:00 AM EST, and 4:00 PST.)

Also, for teams Kanto and Johto, you have not participated in the last two challenges. If anyone from either those teams does not participate, they will receive three penalty votes. Of course, that may be irrelevant, as, if *Flying Bread* fails to participate in a fourth straight challenge, s/he will be eliminated without a Tribal Council.

Background:

You are Jason, a 16-year-old boy with the powers of a Poliwrath. You have teamed up with Sarah, who has Umbreon powers, and David, who has Magmortar powers. You and your comrades have been kidnapped and used as money-making vehicles for a group of criminals. However, once you finally turned against the criminals, the three of you were bound and gagged. You have just gotten free and freed the other two. However, you have to fight the ringleader's Drapion. While you're doing that, Sarah is busy fighting another of the ringleader's Pokemon, an Electabuzz. David is fighting yet another of the ringleader's Pokemon, an Altaria.

Here's what you have to work with.

I was positioning myself for an attack on the Drapion, when . . .


----------



## SethGrey (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (RESULTS IN, FOURTH CHALLENGE UP, ATTN: TEAMS KANTO AND JOHTO)*

Wow, I missed the edit and sent in and rp passage from some old rpg i did i'll get on this right away =b Go johto!


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (RESULTS IN, FOURTH CHALLENGE UP, ATTN: TEAMS KANTO AND JOHTO)*

HELL YES SOETHING I CAN DO.

I'll try this one...actually >:


----------



## turbler (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (RESULTS IN, FOURTH CHALLENGE UP, ATTN: TEAMS KANTO AND JOHTO)*

Please do, Typhoon, If you need something lemme know, but otherwise... I ain't too much of a writer.


----------



## Jack_the_White (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (RESULTS IN, FOURTH CHALLENGE UP, ATTN: TEAMS KANTO AND JOHTO)*

great...i dont think i can do this, well, in the mean time, im gonna try to kill off people with tribal council, unless fly bread comes back...


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (RESULTS IN, FOURTH CHALLENGE UP, ATTN: TEAMS KANTO AND JOHTO)*

o__o
Aw come on.. I went camping...
...
Feh, I'm quite sure I was dead wieght anyways.. |:<


----------



## SethGrey (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (RESULTS IN, FOURTH CHALLENGE UP, ATTN: TEAMS KANTO AND JOHTO)*

Well i sent my in so i have finally participated in one =b


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (RESULTS IN, FOURTH CHALLENGE UP, ATTN: TEAMS KANTO AND JOHTO)*

I've just PM'd Kusari to post here or PM me.

*NO MORE ENTRIES ARE ACCEPTED*


----------



## SethGrey (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (RESULTS IN, FOURTH CHALLENGE UP, ATTN: TEAMS KANTO AND JOHTO)*

I Won't be able to post or do any challenges in till i get back from camp (i'll be back about July 20th)


----------



## Jack_the_White (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (RESULTS IN, FOURTH CHALLENGE UP, ATTN: TEAMS KANTO AND JOHTO)*



SethGrey said:


> I Won't be able to post or do any challenges in till i get back from camp (i'll be back about July 20th)


lol coincidentally the same goes for me, im camping for 2 weeks starting sunday afternoon.  Ill be taking a break the following sat-sun, then at camp til the saturday after that. Could you make the next challenge due sunday night plz?


----------



## allitersonance (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (RESULTS IN, FOURTH CHALLENGE UP, ATTN: TEAMS KANTO AND JOHTO)*

Only two entries? Sweet. (Not sweet is me being called a “he”. >:( IT. )

You may notice that I don’t do the praise sandwich or anything else to soften the blow. That is because I already consumed all of the sugar.


*SethGrey*



> I was positioning myself for an attack on the Drapion, when . . .the Drapion attacked me. I was startled I fell back hitting my head against the ground. When I looked up the Drapion was right on top of me. Its arms were holding my arms down keeping me from going anywhere. Its tail with it too stingers closed on me. I let loose a Hypnosis from my mind. It caused the Drapion to fall asleep but it fell on me. While I was struggling to get the Drapion off of me my teammates were hard at work trying to defeat the rest of the pokemon. The ringleader’s Electabuzz confronted Sarah. She let loose a shadow ball which hit the Electabuzz square in the chest. It fell back but then bounced up and let loose a thunderbolt. Sarah let loose Zap cannon both electric attacks collided and exploded. Smoke filled the room. It was deathly quiet only the weeping of a girl broke the silence. Slowly the room aired out what Pokemon and humans saw was not a pretty sight. 1st they saw Sarah on the ground, the ground around her was broken, and Sarah her self was bruised and bloody. When they looked away they saw the Electabuzz. It had hit the wall and the ceiling had collapsed on top if it. All you could see was its feet sticking out. Instantly the ringleader shout a command the Altaria swooped down picked David up and it then sang in David’s ear. Soon the Altaria swooped down and picked up Sarah and returned its sleeping and battered cargo to its master. I had finally gotten that Drapion off of me and when I looked up I wish I hadn’t. The ringleader had David and Sarah on the ground his Altaria was leaned of Sarah’s neck its beak poised to attack. Then the ringleader spoke “Now I would normally kill one of you for what you did to my Electabuzz but I need you alive” he paused “at least one of you” He smiled as the grim truth set in. “But I need you to do what I say and if you don’t” he paused again “ She dies” he points to Sarah and the Altaria above her.


The first thing I noticed was the lack of paragraphing, because that was fairly obvious. You always start a new paragraph when a new person speaks, at the very least, and there were several other times when the idea changed and it would’ve been good to start a new paragraph. Marked with *(P)* below are places I think might’ve made decent paragraph breaks. Even if you had perfect grammar everywhere else, a lack of paragraphs makes it harder to read.

There are several other mistakes as well. It’s really easier to just fix them in bold and red.



> I was positioning myself for an attack on the Drapion, when . . .the Drapion attacked me. I was startled*.* I fell back hitting my head against the ground. When I looked up*,* the Drapion was right on top of me. Its arms were holding my arms down*,* keeping me from going anywhere. Its tail with it*s* t*w*o stingers closed *in* on me. I let loose a Hypnosis from my mind. It caused the Drapion to fall asleep*,* but it fell on me. *(P)* While I was struggling to get the Drapion off of me*,* my teammates were hard at work trying to defeat the rest of the pokemon. The ringleader’s Electabuzz confronted Sarah. She let loose a shadow ball which *that* hit the Electabuzz square in the chest. It fell back*,* but then bounced up and let loose a thunderbolt. Sarah let loose Zap cannon both electric attacks collided and exploded. *(P)* Smoke filled the room. It was deathly quiet *-* only the weeping of a girl broke the silence. Slowly*,* the room aired out*.* *W*hat *the* Pokemon and humans saw was not a pretty sight. *Fir*st they saw Sarah on the ground*. T*he ground around her was broken, and Sarah he*rs*elf was bruised and bloody. When they looked away*,* they saw the Electabuzz. It had hit the wall and the ceiling had collapsed on top if it. All you could see *were* its feet sticking out. *(P)* Instantly the ringleader shout*ed* a command*. T*he Altaria swooped down picked David up and it then sang in David’s ear. Soon the Altaria swooped down and picked up Sarah and returned its sleeping and battered cargo to its master. *(P)* I had finally gotten that Drapion off of me and when I looked up I wish I hadn’t. The ringleader had David and Sarah on the ground*. H*is Altaria was leaned*ing* of *over* Sarah’s neck*,* its beak poised to attack. *(P)* Then the ringleader spoke*.* “Now*,* I would normally kill one of you for what you did to my Electabuzz*,* but I need you alive*.*” *H*e paused*.* “*A*t least*,* one of you*.*” He smiled as the grim truth set in. “But I need you to do what I say *-* and if you don’t”*--*he paused again*--*“ (remove space) *s*he dies*.*” *H*e point*ed* to Sarah and the Altaria above her.


Mainly your problems are a lack of periods and commas where they should be. There were some tense issues as well, where you used present tense while this is taking place in the past. Fully spell out numbers smaller than 100, especially when you’re saying “first” or “second” or something like that. I don’t generally penalise people for stylistic things like capitalising pokémon/move names, but you weren’t very consistent – it looks like you were going for capitalising them all, and missed a few.

You don’t appear to give any of the attacks much charging time, even something as powerful as zap cannon; both electrical attacks were released at the same time, and you make it sound like that was two seconds after the shadow ball hit. Nothing happens while the room is smoky except for weeping, apparently, and everything calms down because of one explosion until the room slowly airs out. David hasn’t done anything worth mentioning at this point, but whatever happened, he’s easily picked up by an altaria without a struggle. (Also, altaria-claws don’t look much like they’re for catching prey, really, with the toes being so short.) Poliwrath morphs would presumably be strong enough to get out from under a sleeping drapion faster than that, especially during the smoky part, but even if not, Jason could easily have contributed with some projectile attacks or at least looked up in that time, especially in the middle of a battle.

There’s not very much feeling in this post – for what’s probably a high-tension battle, it’s really kind of boring. You use passive language (“I was startled”, “my teammates were hard at work”, etc). This happened, then that happened, and there’s a bit of blood, in the same tone that someone would say “I had a pizza last night”. Nothing really feels present, immediate, or threatening, because everything seems so distant from the narrator. It doesn’t help that you don’t describe the attacks at all; rather than saying someone loosed a thunderbolt, it would be better to describe the electricity crackling around the electabuzz’s antennae and arcing through the air. Overall, it was fairly uninteresting to read.

Grammar/Spelling: 1/3
Logic: 2/3 - people, _do something!_
Storytelling: 1/4 - events could have been more interesting if there was less waiting around and if the wording was different
Total: 4/10


*Flora and Ashes*



> I was positioning myself for an attack on the Drapion, when I felt a strange feeling go up and down my arm. Bewildered, I looked at it and drew a painful conclusion; that stupid scorpion stabbed me with its tail! _Poison Sting,_ I thought as I clutched my arm. The Drapion seemed to smirk, at least, it got as close to a smirk as a huge scorpion could get.
> 
> I cursed under my breath as I thought of what to do next. _But what are Drapion weak against? Ground, right? Would a Poliwhirl have any Ground type moves?_ As I thought through all of Poliwhirl’s moves, the Drapion approached me, with a somewhat malevolent look on its face. Once it got within a few feet, I ran toward the side and hoped that I had thought of the right move. _Mud Shot!_ I thought, holding out my uninjured arm and pointing it straight at the Drapion.
> 
> Sure enough, a stream of what must have been muddy water shot out of my hand and surged toward the scorpion, which backed up in an attempt to quickly get away. A step more and it would’ve escaped, but instead, the stream hit it square in the face, and the Drapion sure wasn’t happy. It darted toward me again, this time much slower; if I recalled correctly, didn’t Mud Shot lower the target’s speed as well? While I prepared to pull off a Double-Slap on it, I took a quick look at the other battles; Sarah was running in circles to make her opponent dizzy, while David had punched the bird he was fighting, burning it in the process. I hoped that we’d be able to win; none of us had “continue to earn a criminal organization money” on _our_ to-do lists.


Paragraphs! :D

Okay, so once the drapion manages to stab Jason with its tail, it still has to approach and Jason can wait until it gets within a few feet to use a projectile move. Said projectile move should be flying fairly quickly so that it’s not just pouring onto the ground, and it’s reaching the drapion’s face, so it doesn’t make much sense that the drapion would escape with another step or two back. That would only make sense if it would’ve hit the ground otherwise, or if there was something to duck behind. If it hits the drapion in the face, I don’t really see how it would affect speed (accuracy, maybe, even if it’s not official, because you may have hit it in the eyes), even if the game says it’s 100%. It would’ve been better if described differently to cater to the effects. Electabuzz is a lot faster than an umbreon, so running around it to make it dizzy wouldn’t work too well, especially with the electabuzz not doing anything about that.

Mud shot is said to be a blob of mud in the flavour text, not a stream of muddy water, btw.

Jason doesn’t seem to be taking the battle very seriously, but that could just be his character… in a normal person I’d probably find that odd, though nobody RPs normal people anyway. Since you only exchanged one set of attacks, and the allies weren’t given much attention, not enough happened really make it interesting. This can be forgiven somewhat because of the range of time your post covers (maybe 10-20 seconds), which would happen in an actual RP.

Grammar/Spelling: 3/3 - no major spelling/grammar errors
Logic: 2/3
Storytelling: 2.5/4 - even if not much is particularly wrong with it, it’s also not particularly impressive
Total: 7.5/10


Team Johto: 4 points
Team Sinnoh: 7.5 points


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (RESULTS IN, FOURTH CHALLENGE UP, ATTN: TEAMS KANTO AND JOHTO)*

Firstly, mad props to Kusari for judging.

Secondly:

TEAM SINNOH WINS IMMUNITY!

Also, every member of Team Kanto and Johto received 3 votes and could not vote, but that's irrelevant - *Flying Bread* has been eliminated.

Here's the fifth challenge.

*Sprite for the Right v2.0*

This time, you'll be spriting a 3-way splice of:

A Water-type Pokemon
A Poison-type Pokemon
A Pokemon in the Fairy Breeding Group

The deadline is *Sunday, July 18, at 6:30 PM HKT*. (That's 10:30 AM GMT, 6:30 AM EST, and 3:30 AM PST.)

Also, to Teams Kanto and Johto, if any of you don't submit yours, you will be eliminated.

PM entries to me. I'll then forward them to Tropiking.


----------



## Jack_the_White (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (RESULTS IN, FIFTH CHALLENGE UP, ATTN: TEAMS KANTO AND JOHTO)*

again, can u make it due on sunday, becuz i wont be home until saturday and ill be leaving again the next day in the afternoon


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (RESULTS IN, FIFTH CHALLENGE UP, ATTN: TEAMS KANTO AND JOHTO)*

Okay.


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (RESULTS IN, FIFTH CHALLENGE UP, ATTN: TEAMS KANTO AND JOHTO)*

Ok, yes another spriting contest! And I forgot to write the RP... hehe...


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (RESULTS IN, FIFTH CHALLENGE UP, ATTN: TEAMS KANTO AND JOHTO)*

MASSIVE UPDATE!

PM your sprites to me. Then, I'll PM them to Tropiking.


----------



## SethGrey (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (RESULTS IN, FOURTH CHALLENGE UP, ATTN: TEAMS KANTO AND JOHTO)*



Alabaster said:


> Firstly, mad props to Kusari for judging.
> Also, to Teams Kanto and Johto, if any of you don't submit yours, you will be eliminated.


Why? Johto sent a Rp Passage last challenge so would my team eliminated? 

GO! JOHTO!


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (RESULTS IN, FIFTH CHALLENGE UP, ATTN: TEAMS KANTO AND JOHTO)*

Since only 2 entries are in, I'm giving you a grace period until the 22nd to submit entries.


----------



## Skroy (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (RESULTS IN, FIFTH CHALLENGE UP, ATTN: TEAMS KANTO AND JOHTO)*

Oh crud, I completely forgot about TCoD Survivor! O.o I wonder why I didn't get a notification by e-mail though...?


----------



## SethGrey (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (RESULTS IN, FIFTH CHALLENGE UP, ATTN: TEAMS KANTO AND JOHTO)*



Alabaster said:


> Also, every member of Team Kanto and Johto received 3 votes and could not vote, but that's irrelevant - *Flying Bread* has been eliminated.
> 
> Also, to Teams Kanto and Johto, if any of you don't submit yours, you will be eliminated.





SethGrey said:


> Why? Johto sent a Rp Passage last challenge so would my team eliminated?
> 
> GO! JOHTO!


Could i get a answer for this please? since i am a part of johto and i did participate in the 4th challenge. thanks in advance.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (RESULTS IN, FIFTH CHALLENGE UP, ATTN: TEAMS KANTO AND JOHTO)*

Right, forget immunity. turbler and Mewtwo are elimnated for not sending theirs in and missing yet another challenge. Next challenge is up tomorrow.


----------



## Jack_the_White (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (RESULTS IN, FIFTH CHALLENGE UP, ATTN: TEAMS KANTO AND JOHTO)*

hmmm, where tha next challenge?


----------



## Minkow (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (RESULTS IN, FIFTH CHALLENGE UP, ATTN: TEAMS KANTO AND JOHTO)*

><

god I can't sprite okay? 
Sorry Team Sinnoh.


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (RESULTS IN, FIFTH CHALLENGE UP, ATTN: TEAMS KANTO AND JOHTO)*

I FORGOT TOO

I SHALL HURRY FINISH AND SEND IN AAAAA


----------



## Skroy (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (RESULTS IN, FIFTH CHALLENGE UP, ATTN: TEAMS KANTO AND JOHTO)*



Minkow said:


> ><
> 
> god I can't sprite okay?
> Sorry Team Sinnoh.





Mewtwo said:


> I FORGOT TOO
> 
> I SHALL HURRY FINISH AND SEND IN AAAAA


Uh, the spriting challenge ended 2 days ago you guys. Now we're just waiting for the next challenge.


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (RESULTS IN, FIFTH CHALLENGE UP, ATTN: TEAMS KANTO AND JOHTO)*

OWAITWAT HUUUH

BUT I WAS GROUNDED FROM THE COMPUTER BECAUSE I CURSED IT BECAUSE OUR INTERNET RUNS SLOW WHENEVER IM ON IT AND THEY'RE BLAMING TCoD ANT IM AT GRANDMAS RIGHT NOW AND AAAAA


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (SIXTH CHALLENGE UP)*

Sorry for the lateness.

Here's the sixth challenge.

*The Numbers Game*

This is a posting game, not a PM game.

I'm thinking of a number between 1 and 100. Just post in this thread, and I'll say how close you are by saying warm/cold/whatever that is temperature-related. The first team to get it right, or the closest answer by *Thursday, July 30, 7:00 PM HKT*, wins immunity for their team. There is no punishment for this challenge.

Also, if Team Kanto/Johto's last member gets eliminated, we will start the individual challenges, where it's every man/woman for him/herself.


----------



## Skroy (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (SIXTH CHALLENGE UP)*

...You're kidding me? XD This reminds me of an episode from "Sheep in the Big City" 
("You are thinking of a number one through ten. What is it?"
"*Sighs* Six."
"Darn, I always lose at that game.")

42


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (SIXTH CHALLENGE UP)*

Warm-ish.


----------



## Jack_the_White (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (SIXTH CHALLENGE UP)*

wish u didnt live where you did, what with the time zone differences

50?


----------



## Minkow (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (SIXTH CHALLENGE UP)*

65


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (SIXTH CHALLENGE UP)*

Aww, I was eliminated.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (SIXTH CHALLENGE UP)*

21


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (SIXTH CHALLENGE UP)*

71


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (SIXTH CHALLENGE UP)*

JTW: Hot.
Minkow: Very hot!
RandomTyphoon: Cold.
Slarti: Quite warm.


----------



## Minkow (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (SIXTH CHALLENGE UP)*

:D

68


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (SIXTH CHALLENGE UP)*

64


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (SIXTH CHALLENGE UP)*

Minkow: Hot, but cooler than before.
Slarti: Very hot!


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (SIXTH CHALLENGE UP)*

63


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (SIXTH CHALLENGE UP)*

62


----------



## Flora (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (SIXTH CHALLENGE UP)*

66


----------



## Jack_the_White (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (SIXTH CHALLENGE UP)*

61


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (SIXTH CHALLENGE UP)*

F&A: Very hot!
Blastoise, JTW, Slarti: SMOLDERIN' HOT!

EDIT: Oh, and if Team Hoenn does not win immunity, *Animorph* and *Flareth* will receive 3 votes against them for not participating in three consecutive challenges.


----------



## Skroy (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (SIXTH CHALLENGE UP, ATTN: ANIMORPH, FLARETH)*

60


----------



## Lupine Volt (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (SIXTH CHALLENGE UP, ATTN: ANIMORPH, FLARETH)*

59


----------



## Minkow (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (SIXTH CHALLENGE UP, ATTN: ANIMORPH, FLARETH)*

geez
55


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (SIXTH CHALLENGE UP, ATTN: ANIMORPH, FLARETH)*



Animorph said:


> 59


TEAM HOENN WINS IMMUNITY!

Voting is now open. Tribal Council ends on *Saturday, July 31 at 7:30 PM HKT*.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (CHALLENGE RESULTS IN, TRIBAL COUNCIL IN PROGRESS)*

UPDATE!

Due to a tie between Flora and Ashes and SethGrey, voting is now open to TCOD's public for the next 48 hours.


----------



## Jack_the_White (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (CHALLENGE RESULTS IN, TRIBAL COUNCIL IN PROGRESS)*

Soooooooooooooooooooooo who got voted out and wats the next challenge?


----------



## Ether's Bane (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (CHALLENGE RESULTS IN, TRIBAL COUNCIL IN PROGRESS)*

Sorry about that!

*SethGrey* has been eliminated, thus disbanding Team Johto and starting the individual immunity challenges.

The first individual immunity challenge and seventh overall:

*Hangman! (a posting game)*

You know how it works. Except, if the man gets hanged, nobody wins immunity. You may attempt a solve at any time, but an incorrect solve will exclude you from the rest of the game. The puzzle is as follows:

--- --------

Also, to Flareth, your slate (in terms of inactivity) as well as everyone else's has been wiped clean.

Also, there is no deadline for this challenge.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (SEVENTH CHALLENGE UP, INDIVIDUAL CHALLENGES STARTED)*

e


----------



## Jack_the_White (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (SEVENTH CHALLENGE UP, INDIVIDUAL CHALLENGES STARTED)*

a


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (SEVENTH CHALLENGE UP, INDIVIDUAL CHALLENGES STARTED)*

i


----------



## Skroy (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (SEVENTH CHALLENGE UP, INDIVIDUAL CHALLENGES STARTED)*

t


----------



## Flora (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (SEVENTH CHALLENGE UP, INDIVIDUAL CHALLENGES STARTED)*

o


----------



## Ether's Bane (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (SEVENTH CHALLENGE UP, INDIVIDUAL CHALLENGES STARTED)*

--- ---e---t

Wrong answers: 3/9


----------



## Skroy (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (SEVENTH CHALLENGE UP, INDIVIDUAL CHALLENGES STARTED)*

n


----------



## Minkow (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (SEVENTH CHALLENGE UP, INDIVIDUAL CHALLENGES STARTED)*

m


----------



## Ether's Bane (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (SEVENTH CHALLENGE UP, INDIVIDUAL CHALLENGES STARTED)*

--- ---e---t

Wrong answers: 5/9


----------



## Skroy (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (SEVENTH CHALLENGE UP, INDIVIDUAL CHALLENGES STARTED)*

r


----------



## Ether's Bane (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (SEVENTH CHALLENGE UP, INDIVIDUAL CHALLENGES STARTED)*

--- ---er--t

Wrong answers: 5/9


----------



## Skroy (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (SEVENTH CHALLENGE UP, INDIVIDUAL CHALLENGES STARTED)*

c


----------



## Slartibartfast (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (SEVENTH CHALLENGE UP, INDIVIDUAL CHALLENGES STARTED)*

Sky uppercut


----------



## Ether's Bane (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (SEVENTH CHALLENGE UP, INDIVIDUAL CHALLENGES STARTED)*



Slartibartfast said:


> Sky uppercut


SLARTIBARTFAST WINS IMMUNITY!

Tribal council is now open. Voting ends on *Saturday, August 8 at 5:00 PM HKT*. (That's 9:00 AM GMT, 5:00 AM EST, and 2:00 AM PST.)


----------



## Ether's Bane (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (CHALLENGE RESULTS IN, TRIBAL COUNCIL IN PROGRESS)*

We have a three-way tie between *Skroy Horitz*, *Flareth*, and *Jack_the_White*. Voting is now open to the public until *Tuesday, August 11 at 7:00 PM HKT*. (Just add two hours to all the times above.)


----------



## Jack_the_White (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (CHALLENGE RESULTS IN, TRIBAL COUNCIL IN PROGRESS, VOTING PRESENTLY OPEN TO TCOD PUBLIC)*

God damn...plz vote 4 flareth, he barley helped at on with team hoenn, i did all but 2 challenges i think...but still!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ether's Bane (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (CHALLENGE RESULTS IN, TRIBAL COUNCIL IN PROGRESS, VOTING PRESENTLY OPEN TO TCOD PUBLIC)*

*Flareth* has been voted off.

Here's Challenge 8.

*Jeopardy!*

Here's a set of questions (in statement form) spanning various topics. PM me your answer sheets. Note that each answer must be in question form for it to count.

The questions:

1. This is the fourth-longest river in Europe.
2. This song is considered the most difficult song in Rock Band 1 on guitar.
3. This game show had contestants answering things like "fish love".
4. This is the periodic number of cesium.
5. This is the last name of Sakura Haruno's rival.
6. This voice actress has voiced not just humans, but two rabbits and even a saw.
7. This website continually praises Sarah Palin and bashes Barack Obama.
8. This grunge singer has a four-octave range.
9. This Pokemon has 85 in both physical stats and 50 in Speed.
10. This is the second word of IP.
11. This was the month of the year in which the first "over 9000" video was uploaded to YouTube.
12. These two countries would suffer heavy damage if sea levels started rising more.
13. This animal's scientific name is _Rhinocodon typus_.
14. This state was the only "perfect" state in the 2008 Presidential election.
15. This is the name of a yellow fruit in Portuguese.
16. This metal band claims that nobody wants peace, or at least, that's what their album says.
17. This Fire Pokemon thrills a fan in Pokemon Square in Mystery Dungeon 1.
18. This language is the hardest in the world to learn.
19. This is the name of Newcastle United's stadium.
20. This is the fifth-largest city in the world.
21. This was the month of the year reputation was abolished at TCOD.

The deadline is...

...*Thursday, August 20 at 7:30 PM HKT*!


----------



## Slartibartfast (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: TCOD Survivor (CHALLENGE RESULTS IN, TRIBAL COUNCIL IN PROGRESS, VOTING PRESENTLY OPEN TO TCOD PUBLIC)*

Ouch. That one was hard. Well, my answers are in.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm extending the deadline by one day, as only one entry has been sent.


----------



## Jack_the_White (Sep 16, 2009)

is this still going on or is it over due to lack of participation

*edit*for future references, dont make such a large challenge, nobody wants to do that work, adnyone checking this besides me?


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 16, 2009)

I think that it's probably over. :/

I therefore declare myself the victor. Because I feel like it.


----------



## Jack_the_White (Sep 16, 2009)

blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh
I dont wanna end now!!!!!!!
mostly since i haven't won yet...


----------

